# Binding a service to another, new to freebsd



## paul_ (Jun 16, 2017)

I am trying to have a service run at boot after a disk is mounted to my server and another service has already started.  Coming from ubuntu with systemd I could use the BindsTo= option in my unit file and would like to have something similiar on my FreeBSD installation.  I am looking through the documentation on how to accomplish this task and haven't found the information I am looking for yet.  

If anyone could just point me in the right direction I can do the leg work.  I am not familiar with the freebsd terminology so I am having a bit of trouble getting started.  Currently running an ubuntu VM in bhyve to get the job done.  I have been trying out jails and would prefer to run my applications that way to save on resources.


----------



## ekingston (Jun 16, 2017)

paul_ said:


> I am trying to have a service run at boot after a disk is mounted to my server and another service has already started.  Coming from ubuntu with systemd I could use the BindsTo= option in my unit file and would like to have something similiar on my FreeBSD installation.  I am looking through the documentation on how to accomplish this task and haven't found the information I am looking for yet.
> 
> If anyone could just point me in the right direction I can do the leg work.  I am not familiar with the freebsd terminology so I am having a bit of trouble getting started.  Currently running an ubuntu VM in bhyve to get the job done.  I have been trying out jails and would prefer to run my applications that way to save on resources.



I believe that can be done with the RC subsystem. I used this to get started when I had to create a rc script for a daemon that didn't have one: https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/rc-scripting/article.html

I think chapter 7 talks about how to define the ordering (required, provder, etc.)


----------



## paul_ (Jun 16, 2017)

Thanks for the help, that looks like exactly what I was looking for.


----------

